# What holidays are celebrated in US and GB?



## Garou

I mean nation wide celebration. What are the dates and the names?

P.S.
Posted in the ENGLISH ONLY forum, felt that something was wrong but it was too late for me to change it - the moderator took it down very quickly. I am sorry AGAIN  Is it ok now?


----------



## GenJen54

May I ask what this is for?  It might be better if you conduct a Google search first, then ask for confirmation of your findings.


----------



## Garou

Google has the official list but i am afraid that not every single date in it is celebrated in each family or is it?


----------



## GenJen54

If you could provide here your findings, we'd be happy to let you know.  Given the number of immigrants in both countires, it's doubtful that _every_ citizen of either country celebrates _all_ of the major holidays. We can at least tell you what natives celebrate.


----------



## judkinsc

There are some days like Washington's Birthday, Columbus Day, etc, that are federal US holidays, but I doubt they are in the UK.


----------



## Garou

Ok, here's the source 

US:

*New Year's Day*, January 1st. 
*Birthday of Martin Luther King*, third Monday in January. 
*Inauguration Day*, January 20th every four years, starting in 1937. 
*Washington's Birthday*, third Monday in February since 1971; prior to that year, it was celebrated on the traditional date of February 22. 
*Inauguration Day*, March 4th every four years, pre-1937. 
*Armed Forces Day*, third Saturday in May. 
*Memorial Day*, last Monday in May since 1971; from 1868 to 1970 it was celebrated on May 30, and was called Decoration Day for part of that time. 
*Flag Day*, June 14th. 
*United States of America's Independence Day*, July 4. 
*Labor Day*, first Monday in September. 
*Columbus Day*, second Monday in October (federal holiday since 1971). 
*Election Day*, Tuesday on or after November 2. 
*Veterans Day*, November 11th (except from 1971 to 1977, inclusive, when it was celebrated on the fourth Monday in October; formerly known as Armistice). 
*Thanksgiving Day*, fourth Thursday in November. 
*Christmas Day*, December 25th. I have finally included this since it is a federal holiday, although it is not based on a secular holiday

also
*(Western) Easter Sunday* is 16 April, 2006.


----------



## Garou

ok, let's talk about US only


----------



## GenJen54

It appears as if the list given is mostly US Holidays.  I've made my comments in blue, below. 



> *New Year's Day*, January 1st.  I think it is safe to say, this is as close to the one true "global" holiday we'll ever get.
> *Birthday of Martin Luther King*, third Monday in January.  Banks, federal/state and some municipal governments close. Most private industries stay open. Generally, most "celebratory events," such as parades, etc. take place in areas more highly-populated by African-Americans.
> *Inauguration Day*, January 20th every four years, starting in 1937.  Not really a "holiday." The Federal Government may be "off," but as far as I remember, most everyone else works. Only people celebrating are those happy about the Inauguration of their chosen candidate. I didn't even know it was considered a "holiday."
> *Washington's Birthday*, third Monday in February since 1971; prior to that year, it was celebrated on the traditional date of February 22.  Not really celebrated anymore.  It's still noted on calendar, however.
> 
> *Inauguration Day*, March 4th every four years, pre-1937. ???
> 
> *Armed Forces Day*, third Saturday in May. Someone with military ties in their family may have to speak to this.  I don't know.
> 
> *Memorial Day*, last Monday in May since 1971; from 1868 to 1970 it was celebrated on May 30, and was called Decoration Day for part of that time.
> Most offices in both private and government sectors closed. Big opening "weekend" to summer. Many families take a week-end holiday. Popular weekend for boating, going to lakes, picnics and cookouts. Some somber honorary celebrations for fallen military, as well.
> 
> *Flag Day*, June 14th.  Some highly patriotic-minded people put up US flags.  No "celebrations" though.
> 
> *United States of America's Independence Day*, July 4.  This is a big one.  Cook-outs, fireworks, lots of fun.  Private and government sectors off work typically.
> 
> *Labor Day*, first Monday in September. Most private and government offices closed. As Memorial Day is "opening" to summer, "Labor Day," is its closing. Last "hurrrah" weekend before school starts anew.
> 
> *Columbus Day*, second Monday in October (federal holiday since 1971). Federal and banking holiday. Private and municipal governments typically stay open. Columbus Day parades popular in some areas with higher populations of people with Italian heritage. Not really celebrated in "most" households.
> 
> *Election Day*, Tuesday on or after November 2. Offices all open. By Federal Law, each full-time worker (public or private) is given two hours for "voting leave." In some states, liquor stores are closed until after the polls are closed - arcane law dating back to 1800s.
> 
> *Veterans Day*, November 11th (except from 1971 to 1977, inclusive, when it was celebrated on the fourth Monday in October; formerly known as Armistice). Most government offices closed.  Private industry typically stays open, however. Celebrations limited to official ceremonies.  Most people just take the day off, however, as part of a three-day weekend.
> 
> *Thanksgiving Day*, fourth Thursday in November.  Celebrated by most Americans.
> 
> *Christmas Day*, December 25th. I have finally included this since it is a federal holiday, although it is not based on a secular holiday  Celebrated by most Americans, except for those whose faiths do not fall under the Christian or "secular Christmas" beliefs.
> 
> On a side note, the only group which does celebrate ALL of these holidays are retailers.
> 
> also
> *(Western) Easter Sunday* is 16 April, 2006. Celebrated by Christians.  Note this is a "floating" holiday.


----------



## gian_eagle

And what about the UK?

Is Ssaint Patricks' day an important festivity (I believe it is more celebrated on the US than on the UK).


----------



## jacinta

Truthfully, I didn't know Inauguration Day was considered a holiday.  My husband works for the Feds and never gets that day off.

Same with Election Day.  Not a holiday.

A lot of these days are "special" days but not "holidays", when people celebrate.
I'd say the big holidays that we *get off work or school *are:

Martin Luther King Day
Presidents' Day
Memorial Day
Fourth of July
Labor Day
Veterans' Day
Thanksgiving
Christmas
New Year's Day

This means that, regardless of your race or religion, you will not work that day, unless you are in *retail!*

There are lots of other holidays that appear on the calendar, but we don't necessarily observe them all.


----------



## zebedee

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> And what about the UK?
> 
> Is Ssaint Patricks' day an important festivity (I believe it is more celebrated on the US than on the UK).


 
Saint Patrick's day is celebrated in the UK but not as much as in the US, I believe. It's traditionally an Irish celebration - St. Patrick is the patron saint of Ireland - so it's celebrated in the US due to the high percentage of US members of Irish descent. But, of course, where it's mainly celebrated is in Ireland.


----------



## judkinsc

Saint Patrick's Day is far more "serious" (in the sense of religious and calm) in the UK than the US, I believe.

The US celebration is known for its wild partying on that day, while a Scot once told me he had to go home and, sadly, eat boiled cabbage for the tradition.


----------



## irisheyes0583

jacinta said:
			
		

> Truthfully, I didn't know Inauguration Day was considered a holiday. My husband works for the Feds and never gets that day off.
> 
> Same with Election Day.  Not a holiday.
> 
> A lot of these days are "special" days but not "holidays", when people celebrate.
> I'd say the big holidays that we *get off work or school *are:
> 
> Martin Luther King Day
> Presidents' Day
> Memorial Day
> Fourth of July
> Labor Day
> Veterans' Day
> Thanksgiving
> Christmas
> New Year's Day
> 
> This means that, regardless of your race or religion, you will not work that day, unless you are in *retail!*
> 
> There are lots of other holidays that appear on the calendar, but we don't necessarily observe them all.



Not necessarily true. I absolutely do not work in retail & the only days off are New Year's, Memorial Day, 4th of July, Labor Day, Thanksgiving, & Christmas. I wish I got the 3 others!


----------



## panjandrum

zebedee said:
			
		

> Saint Patrick's day is celebrated in the UK but not as much as in the US, I believe. [...] But, of course, where it's mainly celebrated is in Ireland.


*Other than in Northern Ireland, where it is a public holiday, St Pat's day passes almost without notice in the UK.*

*And of course, the place where St Pat's day is mainly celebrated is the US.*


----------



## gian_eagle

judkinsc said:
			
		

> Saint Patrick's Day is far more "serious" (in the sense of religious and calm) in the UK than the US, I believe.
> 
> The US celebration is known for its wild partying on that day, while a Scot once told me he had to go home and, sadly, eat boiled cabbage for the tradition.


 
I agree. But the thing is that in the US there is more emphasis in using the green color.


----------



## judkinsc

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> I agree. But the thing is that in the US there is more emphasis in using the green color.



Dost thou long for our green beer and pinching?


----------



## BasedowLives

judkinsc said:
			
		

> Dost thou long for our green beer and pinching?



haha, yeah and where is it, chicago that dyes a lake or river or something entirely green?


----------



## gian_eagle

*nobody knows the holidays celebrated in great britain/UK???*


----------



## Philippa

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> *nobody knows the holidays celebrated in great britain/UK???*


Hey, hey have a look at the (my!!) UK calendar here in WR.
I'm just doing a bit of tweaking and adjusting .....some of last year's repeated events don't seem to have appeared this year at all  Sorry!!
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## gian_eagle

Sorry Phillipa...

*Where is this UK Calendar in WR of yours???*

Could you tell me please?


----------



## Philippa

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> *Where is this UK Calendar in WR of yours???* Could you tell me please?


It's here!
Calendars should be one of the choices near the top of your screen(to the left of new posts).
Hope it's of some interest!
Philippa


----------



## gian_eagle

Thank you very much, Philippa (by the way, I met a girl once with the same name as yours when I visited Cambridge).

It's Interesting and funny! That in UK you have "Boxing Day" on the same day as Christmas! 

In US, December 24 is Christmas Eve (Nochebuena en español) and December 25 is Christmas day (Navidad)

According to the UK Calendar... is it true that British people only celebrate Christmas on December 24??


----------



## Philippa

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> Thank you very much, Philippa (by the way, I met a girl once with the same name as yours when I visited Cambridge).
> It's Interesting and funny! That in UK you have "Boxing Day" on the same day as Christmas!
> In US, December 24 is Christmas Eve (Nochebuena en español) and December 25 is Christmas day (Navidad)
> According to the UK Calendar... is it true that British people only celebrate Christmas on December 24??



Hi Gian,
Look again....have I really done it wrong?!
Boxing day is the day after Christmas day (Dec 26). Christmas day is Dec 25. Christmas Eve is Dec 24 here too - I've just added it - but there was nothing on Dec 24 before????  
Does that clear things up?
Saludos
Philippa (yes, there are several of us, but I'm the WR original!!)


----------



## cuchuflete

What holidays are *celebrated?*

Good question.  When I was a little boy, back in the days of black and white televisions, dinosaurs, and long before cell phones and either kind of PC [personal computer & political kerrectitude], we actually paid attention to the underlying cause of these days off from work or school:

Lincoln's birthday
Washington's birthday
Independence day
Memorial day
Labor day
Christmas
New Year's day
Colombus day [regional]
Thanksgiving

Some attention was really given to the reasons for making these days holidays.  Today, with the possible exceptions of Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Year, and just maybe Memorial day, these are just excuses to stay home from work, to party or play.

Most of my compatriots "celebrate" these holidays by resting or shopping, watching televised sports events, drinking more than usual quantities of green beer, etc.  Little attention is paid to the true or mythical stories of important presidents, Dr. King, the labor movement, those who died in war, or much of anything associated with the name of the holiday.

When the religious right finishes colonizing the nation, perhap we will add Nixon's Birthday, Reagan's Birthday, and a double Bush holiday to the list, along with a combined Falwell/Limbaugh day to replace the now combined Lincoln + Washington President's Day.  Retailers won't care.  It will be cause for furniture sales, appliance sales, and markdowns on sundry slow moving items of merchandise in the garden shop and clothing boutiques.


----------



## gian_eagle

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi Gian,
> Look again....have I really done it wrong?!
> Boxing day is the day after Christmas day (Dec 26). Christmas day is Dec 25. Christmas Eve is Dec 24 here too - I've just added it - but there was nothing on Dec 24 before????
> Does that clear things up?
> Saludos
> Philippa (yes, there are several of us, but I'm the WR original!!)


 
Yes, I think there was a mistake on the calendar.

Thanks for the explanation... Cheers matey!


----------



## GenJen54

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> When the religious right finishes colonizing the nation, perhap we will add Nixon's Birthday, Reagan's Birthday, and a double Bush holiday to the list, along with a combined Falwell/Limbaugh day to replace the now combined Lincoln + Washington President's Day. Retailers won't care. It will be cause for furniture sales, appliance sales, and markdowns on sundry slow moving items of merchandise in the garden shop and clothing boutiques.


And St. Patrick's day will be replaced with St. Bill of O'Reilly Day! 

I agree that Washington and Lincoln's birthays used to be celebrated as two separate events. Then "President's Day" came along which sort of lumped the two into one. 

Two other US "holidays" are are are Mother's Day and Father's Day. These aren't holidays in the traditional sense, however, and are always celebrated on Sundays.


----------



## gian_eagle

Is there a "children's day"??? (aquí en latinoamerica lo llamamos día del niño)


----------

